# Toilet location



## dreamz (Apr 5, 2008)

I have a situation with a basement bathroom. I am aware of a minimum distance for toilet flange to wall (18"). But is there a maximum? I moved a wall another 12" from the toilet. My plumber tells me this will not pass inspection.


----------



## dreamz (Apr 5, 2008)

405.1 Water supply protection. The supply lines and fittings
for every plumbing fixture shall be installed so as to prevent
backflow.
405.2 Access for cleaning. Plumbing fixtures shall be installed
so as to afford easy access for cleaning both the fixture and the
area around the fixture.
405.3 Setting. Fixtures shall be set level and in proper alignment
with reference to adjacent walls.
405.3.1 Water closets, urinals, lavatories and bidets. A
water closet, urinal, lavatory or bidet shall not be set closer
than 15 inches (381 mm) from its center to any side wall,
partition, vanity or other obstruction, or closer than 30
inches (762 mm) center-to-center between water closets,
urinals or adjacent fixtures. There shall be at least a 21-inch
(533 mm) clearance in front of the water closet, urinal or bidet
to any wall, fixture or door. Privacy compartments shall I
be installed in all toilet rooms with more than one water
closet or urinal. Water closet compartments shall not be less
than 30 inches (762 mm) wide or 60 inches (1524 mm) deep.
There shall be at least a 21-inch (533 mm) clearance in front
of a lavatory to any wall, fixture or door (see Figure
405.3.1). Water closets and urinals shall be installed to pre- I
vent direct view from outside the room in which they are located



I see nothing in the plumbing codes that tell me I cant do this


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

dreamz said:


> I have a situation with a basement bathroom. I am aware of a minimum distance for toilet flange to wall (18"). But is there a maximum? I moved a wall another 12" from the toilet. My plumber tells me this will not pass inspection.


\

Center to side wall or center to back wall?


----------



## tommymcollins (Oct 14, 2008)

you are cool ,as long as the back wall stays the same , you can be 100 ft from a side wall


----------



## dreamz (Apr 5, 2008)

tommymcollins said:


> you are cool ,as long as the back wall stays the same , you can be 100 ft from a side wall


Its a side wall with a slop sink on one side. ...I saw nothing that told me I HAD to be 18" from the wall. the back wall is fine.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

dreamz said:


> Its a side wall with a slop sink on one side. ...I saw nothing that told me I HAD to be 18" from the wall. the back wall is fine.


I might be miss understanding you and the plumbers will correct me if I am wrong

do you have clearance between the toilet and slop sink?? If you pull your tape is there 15" of clearance from the center of the flange to the side of the slop sink?

Or am I missing this completely?


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 9, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> I might be miss understanding you and the plumbers will correct me if I am wrong
> 
> do you have clearance between the toilet and slop sink?? If you pull your tape is there 15" of clearance from the center of the flange to the side of the slop sink?
> 
> Or am I missing this completely?


Where I come from you are 100% correct for residential. 15" from center to finished wall or fixture etc... ADA is another ballgame.


----------



## dreamz (Apr 5, 2008)

i have plenty of clearance to the sink..My concern is the fact he's saying my flange is too far away from the side wall. I didnt know there was a maximum distance. 

He's saying i need to put in a temp wall that can be NO MORE than 18" from the flange. What if I have a really really fat super? Get it now?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

That is ADA Specs, requirements for grab bars. If plans say ADA compliant then he is right.


----------



## dreamz (Apr 5, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> That is ADA Specs, requirements for grab bars. If plans say ADA compliant then he is right.


ok, gotcha..ok temp wall then


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Sep 6, 2008)

There is no maximum distance only minimum which is 15" from the centerline of the toilet to the nearest wall. In other words you need a 30" space for a toilet. Your plumber is either on crack or you misunderstood him.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

nhmaster3015 said:


> There is no maximum distance only minimum which is 15" from the centerline of the toilet to the nearest wall. In other words you need a 30" space for a toilet. Your *plumber* is either on *crack *or you misunderstood him.


:whistling :laughing:


----------

